# Anyone familiar with Zippel Bay on LOW?



## DuckInn (Jul 29, 2003)

Just wondering what to expect in Zippel Bay. My brother, nephew and I have a trip scheduled up there in a couple of weeks. We're hoping to find some divers. Mallards and Geese in the fields would be a plus, though. Also, bringing our fishing rods. Looks like the weather is going to cool off considerable before we go, but I doubt water that size will freeze up.

Any input will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## big swampy (Aug 23, 2004)

I am from that area and frequently go up there to chase ducks and geese. Most of the large concentrations of geese will probably be gone by the time you make your trip, but usually you can expect to find some bluebills, buffleheads and goldeneyes up there in late october. We did well there on opening weekend on teal,mallards and woodies but all those birds are gone now and there hasn't been many new arrivals yet but still quite a few geese. good luck


----------



## DuckInn (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks Much, Big Swampy. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## big swampy (Aug 23, 2004)

DuckInn, send me a pm anytime


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

You should hit it just about right I fish and hunt there all the time. Duck hunting should be great this weather pattern is changing alot colder in a few days should be good and drive some ducks down. Fishing will be termendous I fish the fall every year and for some reason this looks to be outstanding. We boated over 75 walleyes this last week in three days between 3 of us the biggest 8.7lbs and it will just improve as it get's colder. Shinner minnows are running like made a gold half oz jig and hold on Good luck --Nipper


----------

